# Ending BTWEA to go back on dole :-(



## rachel101 (13 Oct 2011)

I've been on BTWEA for the last year. I didn't get the business up and running due to funding until about 7 months ago. I used savings to get it off the ground and while things are starting to improve, the company won't turn a profit until next year at the earliest. My allowance is due to be cut in yr 2 which is at the beginning of Nov so basically I've started looking for a job but so far no joy.

In the meantime I was going to see if I can come off the allowance and go back on the dole. I have never claimed rent allowance or medical cards when on dole previously but as my savings are now gone would it be possible to do this now?

Is there a major issue with going back on the dole from one of these back to work schemes? 
Can I go and do a training course to improve my chances of getting a job or do I have to wait till a certain time elapes between schemes? 

I've to go into the social welfare office next week to discuss with the welfare officer but just wanted to see if anyone here has any advice on what is best to do? I'm really don't want to be on dole as I've put time effort and money into business and still think it has potential (plus it's fairly low risk) would they let me keep it going in the background if I'm back on dole? (and can show I have no earning from it) or do i have to give it up completely?

Any help or advice appreciated as I'm driving myself mad trying to think what's best to do!

R


----------



## Ildánach (13 Oct 2011)

You'll have to make a call on whether you can survive on the reduced  BTWEA or not.

If you continue on it full-time, then you will not be able to apply for  rent supplement at this stage.  You will however be able to apply for  medical card and will be granted one automatically provided that you  would have qualified for one when you went on to the scheme.  See here for medical card guidelines [broken link removed]

If you decide to leave the scheme, you'll get your Jobseekers reinstated  without any difficulty, but you do have to be satisfying the genuinely  seeking work criteria so if you don't wind the business down completely,  you will have to satisfy them that you are only engaged in it part-time  and that you continue to look for full-time work.  Any income that you  make from the business will be assessed euro for euro from your  Jobseekers Allowance payment, but if you're not earning anything that  shouldn't matter.  YOu will have to prove this with figures though.

If you leave the scheme and return to Jobseekers payment, and if this is your only income, then you won't have difficulty getting medical card.

For rent supplement, you will likely need to be assessed by your local  authority as in need of housing to receive it, unless you can show that  you could afford the property from your own means when you first entered  into the tenancy.  Again, if you continue with the business, you will  have to persuade rent supplement section that you are not involved in  full-time work.  There is an assessment process, but this is not likely  to apply as any income that you get from self-employment will have  already been taken off you through your Jobseekers Allowance claim.  To be assessed by the council, just go in and fill out a form.  The assessment must be completed before you can get rent supplement.  If you could afford the tenancy from your own funds when you first entered into it, then you don't need to be assessed, and would simply apply to the rent supplement section for your local area.  They won't pay it if you or any spouse/partner is working more than 30 hours a week.


----------



## rachel101 (13 Oct 2011)

Thanks Ildánach.

Won't be able to survive on reduced amt. Hubby was offered a job last week so we thought things would be ok but got phone call today to say they aren't going ahead with contract yet due to funding and that they would be in touch :-( Basically we're in a bit of a spin today to figure out our next move!

We're renting same house for 3 yrs and have never claimed rent allowance so should be able to prove we could afford it when we first moved in so fingers crossed that won't be an issue!

I'll apply for medical card today & will prob go back on dole for the mo, both myself and hubby looking for jobs but will try keep business going in the backround, if I can break even at the end of all this I'll be very happy! 

In the meantime I'm off to play lotto! Someone's gotta win it, right??!


----------

